# حساب الاتزان لعجل السيارات والمعادلات الازمة لة .مع طرق الحل والربط وعمل الصيانة لة.



## Eng-Maher (22 أغسطس 2006)

ملخص بسيط وهو فى جزء من الكتاب ..................


*WHEEL BALANCE ADJUSTMENT​*

​If a tire balance machine has adhesion balance weight mode settings and drive-in weight mode setting,​
select and adjust a drive-in weight mode suitable for road wheels.
1. Set road wheel on wheel balancer using the center hole as a guide. Start the tire balance machine.
2. When inner and outer unbalance values are shown on the wheel balancer indicator, multiply outer unbalance
value by 5/3 to determine balance weight that should be used. Select the outer balance weight with
a value closest to the calculated value above and install it to the designated outer position of, or at the​ 
designated angle in relation to the road wheel.
والرابط هو......................................​ 
http://www.g35frenzy.com/downloads/2004/04_service_manual/E/wt.pdf​


----------



## أهل الحديث (23 أغسطس 2006)

جزيل الشكر أخى ماهر


----------



## Eng-Maher (30 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا لك اخى محب الله ورسوله ...


----------



## ليالى_25 (2 سبتمبر 2006)

انا بجد كان نفسى ادرس العجل بالتفصيل بس نعمل ايه بقى الكليه هدرس مين ولا ايه


----------



## uday12 (2 سبتمبر 2006)

*السلام عليكم 

اشكرك اخي العزيز على هذه المعلومات 
وبار الله فيك
اخوك*


----------



## Eng-Maher (3 أكتوبر 2006)

*السلام عليكم*



ليالى_25 قال:


> انا بجد كان نفسى ادرس العجل بالتفصيل بس نعمل ايه بقى الكليه هدرس مين ولا ايه


-----------------------------------------------------ان شاء الله تتخصصى فى المجال الى انتى بتحبيه بس اولا اخلاصى من الدراسه .. علشان الدراسه هم وحشو دماغ وخلاص .


----------



## Eng-Maher (3 أكتوبر 2006)

*مشكور اخى الكريم على تشجيعك لى*



uday12 قال:


> *السلام عليكم
> 
> اشكرك اخي العزيز على هذه المعلومات
> وبار الله فيك
> اخوك*


----------------------------------------------------------------------
ان شاء الله تكون استفدت :55:


----------



## Eng-Maher (2 نوفمبر 2006)

Wheel Balance Adjustment


----------



## zizo_abdelwahed (22 نوفمبر 2006)

اشكرك اخي العزيز على هذه المعلومات


----------



## Eng-Maher (22 نوفمبر 2006)

zizo_abdelwahed قال:


> اشكرك اخي العزيز على هذه المعلومات



****************************************
مشكووووووووووووووور اخى كتير على المتابعه


----------



## عمر محمد3 (23 نوفمبر 2006)

بجد يا باش مهندس ماهر انت فعلا ماهر


----------



## Eng-Maher (24 نوفمبر 2006)

عمر محمد3 قال:


> بجد يا باش مهندس ماهر انت فعلا ماهر


----------------------
اشكرك كتير اخى م/عمر محمد


----------



## Eng-Maher (25 ديسمبر 2006)

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## مهندس نورس (25 ديسمبر 2006)

الأخ ماهر .
كلما اعمل اتزان لعجلات السيارة , وعندما تتجاوز السرعة 100كم .الساعة يحدث عدم اتزان في السيارة . هل هناك خلل في عمل الأتزان ؟
ارجوالتوضيح وشكرا مقدمأ .


----------



## Eng-Maher (27 ديسمبر 2006)

مهندس نورس قال:


> الأخ ماهر .
> كلما اعمل اتزان لعجلات السيارة , وعندما تتجاوز السرعة 100كم .الساعة يحدث عدم اتزان في السيارة . هل هناك خلل في عمل الأتزان ؟
> ارجوالتوضيح وشكرا مقدمأ .



---------------------------------------------
مشكور اخى نورس

ممكن يكون اشاسه اساسا به لوحه او عوجه ... تعرف كدة لو كان الكوتش بيتاكل بسرعه (ك زمن )
مما يصاحبه اهتزاز 

ممكن تكون عمليه الترصيص مش مضبوطه كويس فعمل الى ضبطها .....
----------------
مستنى ردك :55:


----------



## مهندس نورس (27 ديسمبر 2006)

اخي ماهر 

لايوجد اي عارض من هذا القبيل .

وشكرأ


----------



## Eng-Maher (5 يناير 2007)

مهندس نورس قال:


> اخي ماهر
> 
> لايوجد اي عارض من هذا القبيل .
> 
> وشكرأ



----------------------------------
دا عيب اتزان ما يخرجش عن كدة ..... ممكن تغير الكاويتش --- او اخر حل انظر تثبيت الماتور .


----------



## سعود الكعبي (5 يناير 2007)

شكرا بشمهندس ماهر

اسم ع مسمى

لا عدمناك


----------



## Eng-Maher (8 فبراير 2007)

سعود الكعبي قال:


> شكرا بشمهندس ماهر
> 
> اسم ع مسمى
> 
> لا عدمناك



----------------------
مشكور عزيزى سعود بارك الله فيك :77: :77:


----------



## Eng-Maher (26 مارس 2008)

up up up up up


----------



## العقاب الهرم (26 مارس 2008)

شكرا اخي لاتحرمنا من جديدك


----------



## Eng-Maher (26 مارس 2008)

مشكور اخى الهرم نورت الموضوع


----------



## turnur1 (27 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## turnur1 (27 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng-Maher (12 أبريل 2008)

مشكورين جميعا الف شكر


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (6 أغسطس 2008)

شكر وتقدير للمهندس القدير ماهر على الموضوع الرائع والثري .

البغدادي


----------



## Eng-Maher (7 أغسطس 2008)

شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> شكر وتقدير للمهندس القدير ماهر على الموضوع الرائع والثري .
> 
> البغدادي



*********************************************

الف شكر يا مهندسنا الغالى .. البغدادى .. الف شكر ونورت الموضوع:55:


----------

